

Rapid Response Task Force Helps Relaunch RestoreTheFourth.net - sinak
http://www.restorethefourth.net

======
sinak
Old homepage: [https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/3155588/index-
old.png](https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/3155588/index-old.png)

Old event page:
[https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/3155588/San%20Francisco....](https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/3155588/San%20Francisco.png)

New homepage:
[http://www.restorethefourth.net](http://www.restorethefourth.net)

New event page: [http://www.restorethefourth.net/protests/california/san-
fran...](http://www.restorethefourth.net/protests/california/san-francisco/)

Join the team: [http://sina.is/task-force](http://sina.is/task-force)

